# Tutorials for Gimp?



## Laynie (Feb 23, 2011)

While I fully acknowledge good software to be worth the money, I'm not in a position to buy any right now, even the less expensive versions. Perhaps in the future. 

I have used Picasa for the casual editing I've done over the past few years, and I like it fine. But when it's time for more specific edits or enhancing RAW images, I know there's a lot I'm missing out on. It was suggested to me that I try gimp. I downloaded and attempted to use it a couple years ago, got frustrated with it, and went back to Picasa. In spite of the limitations of the program, at least I knew how to use that.

Now that I'm a bit more serious about some of the photos I'm taking, I'd like to try again. Does anyone know of some good online tutorials for gimp? I can find free tutorials for various aspects of Photoshop fairly easily, but not so much for gimp. Come to think of it, does gimp even handle RAW images?


----------



## Orrin (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a couple from my bookmarks......

GUG &bull; Index page

Tutorials « GIMP Guru


----------



## Rekd (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't shove Gimp under the bus just yet... It's very powerful and very stable. Not quite up to the level of Photoshop but unless you're a professional photo editor you won't notice/care.


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 23, 2011)

I used this to find my way around.  Started at number one then work your way through.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2011)

GIMP does not have a Raw converter. However, there are free Raw converters online that are plugins to GIMP, like UFRaw.

Plus, there are several GIMP forums: GIMP forums - Bing


----------



## Laynie (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I don't have a bus to shove the gimp under. Besides, the little guy is kinda cute with his happy eyes and mischievous grin. No desire to squish him. Just figured it was time to make friends. 

These links look great! I've got a few of them up right now and am going to play with some settings and see how things develop. Deep breath and here I go!


----------

